# Power Red GTC VXR - Winter Prep (Pic Heavy)



## gaz_vxr (Dec 29, 2012)

So this is my first write up, so be gentle...! I'll also apologise up front for the lack of quality pictures. I'm no David Bailey and my Pen Mini battery died just before I started - so iPhone pics it is.

The car is only 3 months old, so to be fair it's not exactly in bad shape. So there are no outstanding 50/50's - just the steps taken to get it ready for the Aberdeenshire winter.

So the morning started with a wee trip here, to get some last minute bits. Cheers again to Rich for the quality service as usual.










First up AF Avalanche. I tend to not make it too think (it isn't really anyway) so it doesn't dwell too long.




























Whilst the avalanche was doing its stuff, I went round with AF citrus power, to treat the badges, trim, front end etc.














































Then it was onto the door shuts, wheels etc with some AF Verso. First APC i've used and it's great. Does an excellent job in terms of cleaning - and it it wrong that I love the smell?























































Next up was Gyeon Iron and AF Obliatarate/Glide/Clay. I've no during pictures here as to be honest, there wasn't that much contamination on the body and where there was, it was impossible to get a decent picture of the bleeding due to the light/red paintwork.




























And this is how the car sat at this point. Paintwork feeling like glass.










So with the body work prepped, I moved onto the wheels. First up the Gyeon Iron again.










Gives a nice, thick bleed.










After a rinse and blast with the PW.










Next up, one of my favourite products. R222 wheel cleaner.










Produces plenty of suds and strong cleaning action. Agitated with PB wheel woolies.










With the wheels all done it was onto the 2BM using the new improved lather. I really rate this shampoo - it's much better than its predecessor. Nice glide when going across the paintwork and great smell too!










Incredimitt was the tool of choice for the wash stage.










Now by this time the clouds were starting to form and things looked grim. So on went the CG EZ Creme Glaze. I was going to use AF rejuvenate before the glaze, but just cracked on with the CG to get something down before the heavens opened.

This shot was taken after one panel had been applied and buffed off. Decent shine already...










So the inevitable happened and it started raining just as i'd completed half the car with the glaze. Nevermind - I had the next day off work so the rest could be done then!

Some beading from the CG glaze.



















So up early - 8am. Got some strange looks from the commuters driving past on their way to work. How the car stood after some overnight rain...










Living next to a main road, a quick rinse then wash was in order. Having used AF Lather, I decided to give the Car Chem Tailor Made wash a run out from this months waxy box. Very thick consistency, only used a little in the bucket.










Megs quick detailer used to assist the drying stage.










Starting to take shape.










Now onto the winter protection of choice this year - Bouncers Fortify. Smell reminds me of AF Temptation. Was applied using the luxury applicator from last months waxy box - was conscious not to speed too thick and it went on/came off really well.










Curing on the roof.










Some reflection shots (not the best, sorry!)...




























Lovely glossy shine. Really happy how it turned out.

So with the wax all applied, it was onto the trim. Nanolex Trim restorer used here. Very impressed with this. The trim is decent as it's still new, but it gave it a nice matt black finish.




























Final wipedown with Swissvax Nano Express. Choo Choo!










Wheels done with AF Mint Rims.










Tyres using Croftgate USA Tire Shine. Again, very impressed with this product. Liquid consistency and easy to apply with foam pad. Will be interested to see how durable it is. Previously used Blackfire Eclipse.



















Glass done with AF Crystal.










Moved onto the interior which wasn't too bad. Used AF Hide on the leather..Used Lucas Oil interior detailer which was again from Waxybox. Really liked this too and will probably buy a larger bottle. Smells of coconut and is sprayed onto the trim. Left to dwell for 20 seconds then buffed off. Left the dash a nice deep matt finish. Sorry no pics here (probably seen enough now anyway! :newbie.










And all finished....










Thanks for looking - and sorry if it's too long/pic heavy. Comments more than welcome.

Also took some shots on the Pen Mini of the car when it was all done. So will get them up at some point.

:thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Very tidy. 

The VXR is the pick of the hot hatches for me.


----------



## Twisterboy (Sep 22, 2010)

Maybe pic heavy but loved reading this thread.

Top job on the gtc, stunning car.

Davy


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Great job. Got a lovely glossy red as well. Nice write up also.


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Very nice car looks mint better than the older one


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Can never have to many pic's! Looks great :thumb:


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

Great write up! And great results too :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice write up. Bloody love the car! Looks great in red!


----------



## Andyrat85 (Oct 7, 2013)

Great write up and what and excellent looking car !!


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Great work on a stunning car!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Stunning looking car and great write up :thumbup:


----------



## S22TUW (Sep 1, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous mate! Need to get my winter prep done once this delivery has arrived  Red was my 2nd colour choice if white wasn't available!


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Great write-up and nice job!


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

Absolutely stunning :argie:

How was the Fortify in terms of ease of application and removal ?:thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Lovely work and car mate.

Would rather a focus tho


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

Cracking job mate. And there's nothing wrong with a pic heavy write up!


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Nice car, looking sweet :thumb: Enjoy!


----------



## Ant21 (Oct 12, 2013)

Great write up and lovely motor 
Looking forward to using my waxybox products this month!


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Lovely lovely car but watch out for stone chips, the power red paint chips very easily.


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Stunning machine!!! Never too many pics! Never!


----------



## Mrizzle (Aug 11, 2012)

So glad you shared this. Great job and cracking car! :thumbup:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice work:thumb:


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

A job well done looks good.


----------



## gaz_vxr (Dec 29, 2012)

nickka said:


> Absolutely stunning :argie:
> 
> How was the Fortify in terms of ease of application and removal ?:thumb:


Was fine mate, made sure I didn't apply it too thick as we'll. Also primed the MF with quik detailer when buffing off to assist.


----------



## gaz_vxr (Dec 29, 2012)

T.D.K said:


> Lovely lovely car but watch out for stone chips, the power red paint chips very easily.


Fitted the carbon mud flaps to try and mitigate that. So far so good. Seems the Arden models are worse for it.


----------



## gaz_vxr (Dec 29, 2012)

Wow, thanks for all the comments guys. Much appreciated.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

what a sweet looking car.
looks like you have done a great job with the winter prep im sure that will see it though the winter months


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Fannytastic, top notch


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Lovely stuff mate. Really enjoyed your write up.


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Top stuff, great write up!

Do love the new VXR, Shame its the slowest of the current Hot Hatches


----------



## gaz_vxr (Dec 29, 2012)

-Jamie- said:


> Top stuff, great write up!
> 
> Do love the new VXR, Shame its the slowest of the current Hot Hatches


In a straight line maybe...


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

That motor looks very nice, love those seats and wheels, nice finish enjoy


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Great work and great car


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

best looking hot hatch imho, nice detail too. good idea with the mud flaps vayxhall have called back some cars after complaints and fitted that 3m shield stuff


----------



## chris68 (Sep 4, 2007)

Nice work, well done. R222 is my favorite wheel cleaner too. I just wish it wasn't so $$$


----------



## wleszczynski (May 10, 2012)

Looking great! Very nice to read through...

One note - have you noticed a leaf behind the windshield washer/sprayer. It's in the 3rd picture about of the Nanolex Trim restorer section.


----------



## gaz_vxr (Dec 29, 2012)

alan hanson said:


> best looking hot hatch imho, nice detail too. good idea with the mud flaps vayxhall have called back some cars after complaints and fitted that 3m shield stuff


Yes, mine is a 13 plate so I think they've resolved the early issues with the paintwork. Though I've also got a 3m shield too.


----------



## gaz_vxr (Dec 29, 2012)

wleszczynski said:


> Looking great! Very nice to read through...
> 
> One note - have you noticed a leaf behind the windshield washer/sprayer. It's in the 3rd picture about of the Nanolex Trim restorer section.


Yeah, thanks! It's a daily battle I have at this time of year as we've got a tree right next to the house!


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Lone_Par said:


> Fitted the carbon mud flaps to try and mitigate that. So far so good. Seems the Arden models are worse for it.


Well done, although the front bumper and bonnet are still very very susceptible to stone chipping.

I'm pretty sure Vauxhall have changed the paint since but my standard Astra GTC had so many stone chips on the front and sides, I had to sell it.


----------



## piemp (Jul 14, 2010)

loving the finished article


----------



## WhosWally (Sep 8, 2013)

Love this, excellent finish bud!


----------



## MitchB121 (Nov 23, 2009)

Stunning car and great work!!


----------



## Coopertim (May 20, 2012)

So much better looking than the boxy angular sharp astras of old. Lovely looking car now


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Can never have enough pics! I like them front seats


----------



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2008)

Great job on a stunning car, love these


----------



## MCSJase (Jul 1, 2013)

Love the car, great job!


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Really lovely motor, are these also built down in Ellesmere Port along with all the other astras?


----------



## StuGP86 (Apr 21, 2009)

Nope most are from Poland if not all of them.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

That's a nice car !


----------



## Autogeek (Mar 3, 2011)

Great job!


----------

